# Farm dog needs a home in eastern WA / Idaho area UPDATED!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

A lady that lives by me has to give up her 4 year old pointer mix male farm dog. He has always done good around my goats, and loves to play with my pup.

The owner is moving back to Cuba and can not take him. I am picking him up tonight (of course hubby has no idea) and then he is going to a foster home on Friday or Saturday.

If anyone is interested in this man - PLEASE send me a message, the owner dropped him at the pound earlier today, not knowing I had a foster home ready for him. So I am picking him up and bringing him home.

Thanks
Allison


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish I could help.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ringo did so well last night. I wish that I could keep him. He is great!

He will be going to his foster home tommorrow afternoon. Hopefully he will get a great home.

I will post pics of him.

Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ringo found a wonderful home last night with a man that has a 1 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback, 100 head of cattle, 12 horses, and lots of land!

I am so excited for Ringo!

Thank you all for your thoughts on finding this guy a home!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

wow, that was fast. That was really sweet of you to take him in until you found him a home.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I just love the happy endings!!!! Sounds like he got a wonderful home!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you found him a home so quickly!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all - I was suprised also since he is - I believe - mixed with pit. 

I had so many emails in regards to him, that I literally got to "pick" where he was going to go.

I just received an email from him, and he said that Ringo is doing well and that he has been out playing all day today with the other dogs and that he seems like he is going to fit in nicely!

I am so excited. Now the best present would be to come home to baby goats tonight - but doubt that will happen!


----------

